# What do you think of our newest song? Blues/Funk/Pop content



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

This will likely en up being our first "single" once we're done recording our EP.

Please listen to this demo and tell me what you guys think.

http://radio3.cbc.ca/#/artists/Old-Stereo


Cheers.
Shaun


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nice tune.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems like you guys have everything you need to start touring. Great groove to dance to. Especially like the vibe that your music gives off. Its old school but with a new twist. Get the right management team and you guys are going places. Gonna try and catch you around town one night. Good luck with the single.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Great tune. I listened a couple of times earlier today and while I was working in my office this tune kept running through my mind so I stopped work and went back to GC just to see which song it was and it was your new one. If any thing can stick in my thick old head it definitely has something going for it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice tune. What's with Ottawa and funk? I have met quite a few funk loving folks from there.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Nice tune. What's with Ottawa and funk? I have met quite a few funk loving folks from there.


Thanks. We just grew up listening to a bunch of Stevie Wonder, Prince, Marvin Gaye, Michael Jackson, Donny Hathaway and this music just came out I guess.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice, I like it !!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Very nice, I like it !!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice groove. Like it.


----------

